# What particular area of kenpo is your senior great at



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Oct 10, 2003)

This is a question that I have thought of many time and I would be interested to see where it goes.  We all have our particular lineage of 1st generation EPAK and I think that each of those senior are all great at manny things.

However, what is the area that your particular senior is most knowledgeable/proficient at?

For example
Mr Planas= motion kenpo/rules principles
Mr Wedlake= teacher/technicain\

I would like to here from anyone about any senior:asian:


----------



## Shodan (Oct 10, 2003)

Mr. Planas- definitely the hows and whys......but I don't know that I'd ever call him a senior!!!!!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *Mr. Planas- ......but I don't know that I'd ever call him a senior!!!!!!*



Out of curiousity why would you state that?:asian:


----------



## Shodan (Oct 11, 2003)

Cuz I don't want him to use his whip on me for calling him old!!!!  :rofl: 

:asian:  :karate:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *Cuz I don't want him to use his whip on me for calling him old!!!!   *



Easy enough. :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Oct 12, 2003)

Back on Topic
Seig
-MT Moderator-


----------



## Doc (Nov 13, 2003)

My senior was good at everything but specialized in body mechanics.


----------

